# Driver unit



## María DC

Estoy traduciendo un manual de instrucciones de unos auriculares. Es muy confuso el término "driver unit". ¿Será controlador o diafragma? 
Gracias!


----------



## Sethser

se necesita mas contexto, quizás la oración completa pueda ayudar.

saludos


----------



## María DC

Habla de "driver unit: 30mm, dome type, (CCAW Voice Coil)". CCAW quiere decir Copper-clad Aluminium Wire.


----------



## Sethser

Hola, la traducción es "unidad conductora".

Saludos


----------



## Mastoc

Sugiero "transductor"


----------



## María DC

El tema es que en internet no encuentro ninguna traducción como "unidad conductora". Usan mucho unidad de diafragma o controlador. (En el contexto de los auriculares).....


----------



## donbeto

¿Te ayuda?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2482234


----------



## María DC

Muchas gracias a todos, pero no obtuve ahí la respuesta!. Otras sugerencias?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
No existe una traducción exacta de éste término ya que como ha dicho Mastoc, "Driver" se refiere a "transductor". El problema es que "transductor"  es un dispositivo que sirve de enlace entre un aparato de medida (entrada) y otro receptor o un aparato de salida y otro emisor. Es demasiado técnico.
En el contexto de los sitemas de sonido, si buscas en las páginas oficiales de los fabricantes como Technics, Peavey o Pioneer verás que lo traducen como "Altavoces o parlantes", si lo piensas éstos son los que interpretan las señales de un equipo emisor y la convierten a algo que nosotros entendemos, entonces serían transductores electroacústicos, pero nadie los llama así. En el contexto que has dado, Driver unit, 30mm, esto es el diámetro. 
Espero que sea de utilidad.
Un saludo.


----------



## María DC

Si!! Ya entendí todo!! Es altavoz o parlante! Es lo que nos ponemos en los oídos al escuchar por medio de los auriculares!! Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------

